# how much can you OH press



## SOUTHMAN

*how much can you OH press*​
Less than 50kg11713.90%50 -100kg53863.90%100 - 150kg16019.00%150 -200kg212.49%200 and beyond60.71%


----------



## SOUTHMAN

how much can you get above your head? standing oh press? 1RM or reps what ever you know


----------



## Robbie

A measly 32.5kg, and I seem to always get stuck at this point!


----------



## borostu82

i do seated dumbells and i managed 47.5kgs for 6 reps


----------



## Rob070886

70kg + the bar for about 6


----------



## SOUTHMAN

with a 20kg olympic bar rob? 90kilo! hats off mate good lift!


----------



## evad

if anyone comes up with 200kg for reps and on a brbell (ie not a machine) i will be mightily impressed

military press = 72.5kg for 8

seated dumbell press = 33.2kg for 8 (33.2 in each hand)

never really tried for anything less then 8 reps, i am reverting back to military presses soon though in the aim of overhead pressin my own bodyweight


----------



## toxo

the most i ever did was a 130kg push press


----------



## shauno

i reckon my 1rm is around 80-90kg.

depends how you perform the lift, how strict you are


----------



## evad

that is still impressive mate, dont play it down [email protected]!

the choices are a bit poor if im honest, 95% will be in the 50-100kg bracket


----------



## borostu82

i have managed 120kgs seat on a smith machine. i wil be swithing to standing OH press after x mass


----------



## roc-star

Seated OH DB Press - 4 x 10 @ 32kgs


----------



## notorious1990

iv never done standing overhead press so wouldnt know but i do seated dumbbell press with 50KG dumbbells each hand.

my fave exercise


----------



## gerg

about 55kg for a strict standing press 1RM

about 60kg for 3-4 reps using a push press, and 5+ reps using a split jerk

i think my form needs improving for the push press and thrusters though as I don't seem to transfer the energy very well. split and regular jerking* is also something i've only recently started playing with...

*cue the jokes


----------



## SOUTHMAN

notorious1990 said:


> iv never done standing overhead press so wouldnt know but i do seated dumbbell press with 50KG dumbbells each hand.
> 
> my fave exercise


impressive mate, it must be a bit of a struggle getting them up to start the press!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Done 120kg x 6 on smith machine for shoulder press


----------



## pob80

Rarely do standing over head press last time I did was about 105 110 kgs for 5 -6 reps and on seated smith machine press to the front 3 - 20 kg plates a side and a 5kg for 6 reps with controlled negatives on the way down.


----------



## notorious1990

SOUTHMAN said:


> impressive mate, it must be a bit of a struggle getting them up to start the press!


LOL!! it not that bad.. just sit them on your knees to start and flick them up that way.. takes a while gettin used to but its the easiest way to get them up i find


----------



## weeman

i've managed 145kg on smith machine and managed a pair of 155lbs bells in seated db press


----------



## evad

i don't have much to add apart from the fact that my girlfriend uses a smith machine

make of that what you want


----------



## Bulldozer

If anybody says 200kg or over i would like to see that


----------



## BLUE(UK)

100kg seated free weight press for two reps.

This isn't done like an incline press and i have very little if any arc'ing of my back to push it up.I haven't done standing presses in ages so wouldn't know what i can do but it's usually what i can clean from the floor.


----------



## cypsup

70kg for reps


----------



## glenn

seated dumbell shoulder press

45k each hand x2


----------



## Merouria

40kg dumbells 6 reps.


----------



## anabolic ant

100kg for 3 reps on a seated barbell press,last winter,normally can do 90kg for 6-7 reps,all the way down behind the neck and up again!!!

this winter i'm looking to get heavier...guess i better get pushing,cos whatever your pressing,is never good enough,unless your a power/weight lifter....or ronnie bleeding coleman!!!


----------



## on_the_up!

50kg + bar for standing mil press... a work in progress ;-)


----------



## big

LOL @ whoever voted themselves in the +200kg category. That's WSM territory!


----------



## bbeweel

Was thinking the same myself ,it would take an animal of man to be OH pressing 200kg+.......... personally doing 120kg seated press for 7 at moment and looking for that eight ,have no idea what my 1RM would be


----------



## Gza1

Standing i can do 80kg on the bar. Feels like me back is going to give out before my shoulders though


----------



## evad

terry hollands is on my facebook as is svend karlsen

i shall ask them both what they can overhead press and report back


----------



## SOUTHMAN

haha yeah.

Lawrence shalali(sp?) works the doors in a pub my mate is the sound tech at. My mate said one night this kid kicked off in there, lawrence came up behind him picked him up by the back of the neck at arms length, took him out side and put him down.

haha classic


----------



## Chris1

Military Press 60 for about 6.

Not sure what my 1rm is, always a bit worried about trying with shoulders, very prone to injury.


----------



## Lift

Standing military - 80kg 5x5


----------



## evad

> haha yeah.
> 
> Lawrence shalali(sp?) works the doors in a pub my mate is the sound tech at. My mate said one night this kid kicked off in there, lawrence came up behind him picked him up by the back of the neck at arms length, took him out side and put him down.


if it helps i once worked the doors with a 17 stone fat man who had not trained for years and did this to a lad

i saw it with my own eyes


----------



## Littleluke

Watch this, rediculous amount of weight!


----------



## Littleluke

woops heres link, loving his "warm up" lol


----------



## Apollo

120kg x12 sitting


----------



## walks

30k for 12

Crap but ive only done 2 workouts.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Littleluke said:


> woops heres link, loving his "warm up" lol


now is last set, now is heavy. haha classic


----------



## ShaunMc

55kg dumbells for 6


----------



## BLUE(UK)

*off topic*

Nice squat form in the avatar Shaun with a good weight.


----------



## THEMEAT

military press: 67kg for 5reps


----------



## tony1401

75kg x 10 standing military press from floor


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

weeman said:


> i've managed 145kg on smith machine and managed a pair of 155lbs bells in seated db press


I have managed 150kg on smith for 5 last week but dumbbells can do 60`s for 6, so you got me beat there!


----------



## xzx

Littleluke said:


> woops heres link, loving his "warm up" lol


Fvck me that Met-RX is good stuff


----------



## a.notherguy

i once managed 75kg (including bar) and got a shoulder tear after my 3rd rep from it so i now never go above 25Kg dumbells.

And the 25Kg will be my one rep max.....


----------



## jw007

185kg standing oly bar press with help from legs 

165x 3 seated oly bar

82kg dumbells x 4 not good form.

75 x 7 decent form.

Pre gimpy arm


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> 82kg dumbells x 4 not good form.


what is bad form on them? surely u keep so so tight at that weight, and lol ur gym does a 82kg dumbell!! lol


----------



## SOUTHMAN

jw007 is a nutcase lol. fair play on the standing push press!

Do you have any pics of those 82's? id like to see how huge they look lol


----------



## man_dem03

seated shoulder press got 3 reps of 28kgs db


----------



## miles2345

done 60kg db for 8 then 6 last year


----------



## jw007

SOUTHMAN said:


> jw007 is a nutcase lol. fair play on the standing push press!
> 
> Do you have any pics of those 82's? id like to see how huge they look lol


I will try find a pic mate, Im sure i sent one to Nytol before the d1ck dismantled them... dont expect precison engineering PMSL


----------



## Guest

xzx said:


> Fvck me that Met-RX is good stuff


what i was thinking! :lol:


----------



## JakeJ16

About 55-60kg.


----------



## TH0R

I'm always confused why I can rep 70Kg on standing mil press yet 105Kg sat press?


----------



## evad

can i ammend my answer to 73.5kg for 8 military press with good form?

i may revert back to seated dumbell presses as im sort of unhopeful of reaching a bodyweight oh press



> I'm always confused why I can rep 70Kg on standing mil press yet 105Kg sat press?


is the seated press with a bar? if so it may be due to the momentum of getting the bar up from the floor?


----------



## TH0R

davetherave said:


> can i ammend my answer to 73.5kg for 8 military press with good form?
> 
> i may revert back to seated dumbell presses as im sort of unhopeful of reaching a bodyweight oh press
> 
> is the seated press with a bar? if so it may be due to the momentum of getting the bar up from the floor?


Its on a press machine you put weights on either side, seems weird?


----------



## SOUTHMAN

tel3563 said:


> I'm always confused why I can rep 70Kg on standing mil press yet 105Kg sat press?


i find sitting down barbell press easy compared to standing, i worked it down to the fact that sitting down your back is supported where as stood up you have the whole balance issue your whole body is balancing the weight above your head.

Thats why i do standing


----------



## rooty

60kg- seated dumbell press 30kg each hand for 6 reps. dont bother with standing press because a feel to much preasure on me spine


----------



## evad

that's not technically 60kg is it mate?

still a good lift mate but 60kg is very very good in each hand


----------



## Guest

standing OH press - 120kg x 8, 180kg 1 rep max PB.


----------



## miles2345

miles2345 said:


> done 60kg db for 8 then 6 last year


thats meant as 60k dbs each hand


----------



## MaKaVeLi

135kg x 6 for military


----------



## avril

my shoulder pressing movements are very poor, and i blame my huge long arms for that.


----------



## GHS

Only 70KG for about 8 reps on a smith machine for me..............

Its not about the weight, its how you lift it.

GHS


----------



## j4ldo

Dont do standing press

Smith seated can rep 100kg for 6 not sure on 1rm

dbs 45 kgs for 8 nice and low but back arches

not tried in a while tho as iv been concentrating on smith


----------



## robdog

Ive done 100lb dumbells for 8 i think it was.

Ive seen lads do 150lb dumbells for 6 though no bother.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

About 52.5kg ish i think, you have some big jumps there mate. 100kg+ is hugh. Is 200kg even possible?


----------



## TAT 70

Not enough :thumb:


----------



## RL_star

my max is 60kg + a 20kg bar, thats for 6-8 reps with no spot, so id imagine i could 1 rep max about 90-100kg


----------



## siovrhyl

80 kg military press with the olympic bar, 85 kg log press


----------



## Rickski

Standing 35 kg each side 1 rep max with an Olympic bar and cuffs, 30 kg for 5.


----------



## redOred

military press = 40kg for 8

seated dumbell press = 26kg for 8 (33.2 in each hand)


----------



## gerg

65kg @ 75kg bw strict shoulder press

my push press and push jerk should be more, but my technique needs improving


----------



## Was_Eric

its my worst excersize, reading this thread tho i see im not alone


----------



## besa

did 115kg from floor to oh press x 5reps

45kg dbs x10 for 3 sets

that was late last year and was 18yrs old.

being out of gym now for couple months got bottled had nasty cut on haed and middle finger.could'nt grip sh1$t with my right hand.


----------



## fatfunkster

I can bb press on a smith machine 120k for 4 reps - which crazily enough is about the same as my bench press.

I used to do 40k dbs per arm for seated press - tried 42ks but struggled to get them to my shoulders - hence the smith machine which I've managed to increase quite a bit.

Was anyone else surprised by how quickly Pudzi banged those reps out?


----------



## powerlifter8

Both standing with BB;

Strict press; 70kg

With a bit of leg drive 82.5kg

Both at ~75kg bodyweight


----------



## ComradeYezhov

Seated

DB 3 x 6

50kg each hand

a great feel good exercise..


----------



## SteveGardener

My best so far is a 120-kilo/264lbs seated press. 'On' and on the run up to Xmas.


----------



## dmcc

Seated mil (barbell), 77.5kg for a 5x5. That will improve.


----------



## LeanShredded

70kg standing behind neck press on olympic nar for 6 reps, never 1rm on this.


----------



## Goose

Have never done a 1RM on barbell.

Dumbells I can easily do 50kg x 8 so barbell im guessing 120-140kg maybe?


----------



## evad

77kg for 6 super strict reps, initially from the floor and fully extended arms

performed after heavy squats, not sure of my bodyweight but i'll guess it's about 13.7-14.7 stone


----------



## The Bam

managed, seated DB press 42.5's x 6 and a half ha then died


----------



## Heineken

Large increments on the poll options there lol

My 1rm was 80kg back in August


----------



## xzx

Vids please for 150kg+. Never seen over 150k strict,


----------



## dogue

...ask Stuart Core I think he is doing sets @200kg seated OH smith machine press at the mo :confused1:

as for me 120kg for 8 :thumb:


----------



## besa

besa said:


> did 115kg from floor to oh press x 5reps
> 
> 45kg dbs x10 for 3 sets
> 
> that was late last year and was 18yrs old.
> 
> being out of gym now for couple months got bottled had nasty cut on haed and middle finger.could'nt grip sh1$t with my right hand.


10 months later can now do 125kg cleaned from the floor and OH pressed for 5 reps.


----------



## Dsahna

^ :whistling:

125k


----------



## myles

Seated DB Press 4x8 @ 28kg(per arm) which let me tell you is good for lil old me!


----------



## Bulkamania

Can do about 65kg x 6 now so 70-75kg for 1RM probably


----------



## besa

This is standing thou so a little push press tech.have not done seated in a while but will try it soon on smith machine problem is the smith in my gym seems awkard got to get the bench in it at the right angle.


----------



## Themanabolic

80 x 7 with a free bar iirc


----------



## TaintedSoul

Seated 54kg DB's for about 4 or 5 reps.

DB's dont go any higher so moving to bench shortly.


----------



## Chris1

Up to 90kg for 2 now. Seated military.

Best up the game and beat the saffer [email protected]! :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chris1 said:


> Up to 90kg for 2 now. Seated military.
> 
> Best up the game and beat the saffer [email protected]! :whistling:


Bring it on cup cake! xx


----------



## iMORE_TEST

seated barbell shoulder press 80kg 1 rep here, olympic bar.


----------



## Chris1

TaintedSoul said:


> Bring it on cup cake! xx


I'm going to smash you like the cheap shark wh0re you are princess xxx


----------



## gold95

besa said:


> 10 months later can now do 125kg cleaned from the floor and OH pressed for 5 reps.


that's REALLY good pressing especially after a clean...

the poll should not include gay smith machine press or push press...

i'm seated military BB press 90kg x 10


----------



## siovrhyl

120kg c+j 125 standing military press 125 ifsa log press


----------



## TAT 70

Nice no`s mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Si Train

i managed 50kg for 3 last week but comfortably 45 for 8


----------



## gerg

*wonders if handstand pushups count :lol:

nose to floor, up to full arm extension


----------



## jimmy79

30k standing mill press 8 reps for 3 sets


----------



## NickR24

Seated DB press...30kg each hand for 3-4 reps


----------



## Harry Sacks

seated dumbbell press - 45KG for 10 unassisted reps, will do the 50's on Wednesday

Standing BB, have done 110kg for 10, but i don't use a bar often


----------



## frowningbudda

60kg on clean & press for 2

(my body weight give or take a few kgs)

Not tried it as a stand alone - but pretty chuffed with that


----------



## Golden Man

Smith machine 130 for 4reps,120 for 8reps ,100 for 6reps


----------



## Golden Man

I want to see the 200kg and beyond lifts


----------



## BLUTOS

Clean and press to shoulder then 5 sets of 5 for 140 kg.


----------



## solidcecil

i can get about 2-3reps of 70kg millatry press


----------



## rodrigo

did shoulders today 3 sets 10 reps 50 kg military press great pump


----------



## Linny

Seated 25kg dumbells for 6, standing 40kg for 6


----------



## myles

Linny said:


> Seated 25kg dumbells for 6, standing 40kg for 6


Reps earnt and duly given.


----------



## big pete

155kg log for a double, but that was a while ago


----------



## eurgar

big pete said:


> 155kg log for a double, but that was a while ago


impresive log mate. Was that 2 from the floor?


----------



## Jake H

30kg for 10 reps


----------



## big pete

eurgar said:


> impresive log mate. Was that 2 from the floor?


ye both from the floor, i knacker the flow of the movement if i jsut stop at the shoulders and re-press it again


----------



## siovrhyl

big pete said:


> 155kg log for a double, but that was a while ago





eurgar said:


> impresive log mate. Was that 2 from the floor?


 yeah thats impressive my log has improved loads recently but i'm about 35 kg off that well done big man


----------



## siovrhyl

who voted 200 + gotta see a vid of that


----------



## gold95

siovrhyl said:


> who voted 200 + gotta see a vid of that


i will 2nd that. i'd luv to see it, i wonder if it's for reps????


----------



## bigbear21

60kg dumbells for 5 seated and 120kg behind neck seated for 6

currently bugger all due to a nagging shoulder that just will not heal


----------



## Testoholic

siovrhyl said:


> who voted 200 + gotta see a vid of that





gold95 said:


> i will 2nd that. i'd luv to see it, i wonder if it's for reps????


i very much doubt it was from someone who could actually do it.lol


----------



## JayMe1436114658

am doing 110kg for 5 atm. not bad considering only 22, a good excercise for me.


----------



## H22civic

I've never done a standing press. Ive done them a few times seated and pushed around 110kgs for 5 reps. I dont often shoulder press with a bar though as it really hurts my shoulders. My best shoulder press with dumbells is 50kgs for 8 reps. Never went any heavier.


----------



## ollie_ollie

68kg db press. x2 34kg db's for 5.

clean and press 80 kg with the bar for 5


----------



## dazsmith69

50kg dumbells for 6

seated press smiths machine - 1rpm 130kg


----------



## JPO

20 kg olly bar with 2x 20 plates so 60kg thats for 6 reps .


----------



## strangey

iv seen c&j of 200+ but the mil press wr is 175kg but big z


----------



## Dsahna

Going for 130k standing mil press next wo,current pb is 125,rep weight is 115!


----------



## Dav1

Strangey, Alexyeev cleaned and pressed without any leg drive (so i guess as strict as Zydrunas) 230kg I think , its easy enough to find the video on the internet.


----------



## strangey

il have to look for that i know svend karlson held the wr for the axle at 170 and was beaten buy big z


----------



## MyVision

About 100kg x 6 on the Smith machine, on a good day.


----------



## Dav1

there you go strangey:


----------



## Dsahna

130k


----------



## im sparticus

theres so many oh press,military press,push press, seated front and rear bb press,db press. i do 100kg on seated front press and to say im under 13 st at the mo its not bad im 5 11 about 9%bf. but on military press im lucky to get 40kg. mad in it


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

61kg @ 3 reps @ about 70kg bodyweight, want to press 70kg within the next few months thou 

will


----------



## Jonnyboi

Db press each hand 50kg for 8 reps and press behind the neck on smith machine 80kg for 2 reps my fav body part to train.


----------



## JC783

ATM I'm on 65kg for 3 sets of 10. No idea on 1RM though.

J


----------



## eurgar

Jonnyboi said:


> Db press each hand 50kg for 8 reps and press behind the neck on smith machine 80kg for 2 reps my fav body part to train.


Are you sure tou got your weights rhight there ?

Just seams bit strange that you can get x8 with 50kg bumbells and only x2 with 80kg smith pressing


----------



## MillionG

Does anyone else find that overhead db press puts a big strain on your lower back?

I've tried all sorts of different postures and try to perform really strict form but I always find it hurts.. Stopping me from upping the weight to anything decent.


----------



## biggerlandy

friday standing press did 145 kg 10 reps i was happy with that:beer:


----------



## eurgar

biggerlandy said:


> friday standing press did 145 kg 10 reps i was happy with that:beer:


very impresive


----------



## biggerlandy

cheers :thumb:


----------



## energize17

100kg jerk when i used to do olympic lifting


----------



## Dsahna

biggerlandy said:


> friday standing press did 145 kg 10 reps i was happy with that:beer:


Vid?

Huge weight mate


----------



## Jonnyboi

eurgar said:


> Are you sure tou got your weights rhight there ?
> 
> Just seams bit strange that you can get x8 with 50kg bumbells and only x2 with 80kg smith pressing


 Yes mate im sure thats 80kg then what ever weight the bar is and with very slow form right down so the bar hits across my shoulders and bang right up again for 2reps or more sometimes thats after db press.


----------



## GREG KUZ

Standing barbell clean and press - 105kilo 1 rep. Dumbell press- 40kilo 8 reps


----------



## JB74

seated got upto 95kg doing sets of 8 reps last september using a 7ft oympic barbell and thought that is heavy!!!! tried the 100kg but could lift it but i could only do sets of negatives with it though just a shame i havnt been in the gym since roll on next month cant wait

*31/07/2010*

at the moment

35kg either side dumbells for reps

standing barbell about 60-65kgs


----------



## round 2

seated.dumbells combined 80 kilo 6-8

behind the neck smith machine 70 kilo 6-8:crying:


----------



## tuna_man

eurgar said:


> 50kg bumbells


are these some new training tools, ive never heard of them, i bet they smell


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

biggerlandy said:


> friday standing press did 145 kg 10 reps i was happy with that:beer:


Are you sure your not getting mixed up with lbs, we are talking kg, here is a clip of mark felix one of the strongest men in the world pressing 150kg, and he cannot get 10 reps.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Here is an other of mark felix, being coached by on old guy.


----------



## Bulkamania

MillionG said:


> Does anyone else find that overhead db press puts a big strain on your lower back?
> 
> I've tried all sorts of different postures and try to perform really strict form but I always find it hurts.. Stopping me from upping the weight to anything decent.


Yeah, it used to make my lower back cramp up when I first started doing them, seems to be fine now though.

And my best is 70kg x 2 atm.


----------



## jjb1

and heres ''the man'' doing the same as felix heavier and unisisted

im thinking i can hit 120k seated barbell press for 5 or more reps at mo


----------



## spiderpants

once did a 115kg clean and press for 1 rep if that counts?


----------



## doylejlw

most done sitting down dumbbell press was 40kg each hand 5 reps


----------



## deeppurple

spiderpants said:


> once did a 115kg clean and press for 1 rep if that counts?


thats what i was gunna ask.

i would say ive a weak bench and OH press. I struggle doing a 1 rep CnP at 110.

nice to see some on here are smashing the 200 mark!


----------



## Dsahna

If i loaded a bar with 200k and some cnut pressed it,i would actually bum them where they stand!

Any takers?


----------



## miles2345

done 160 o behind neck press for 6 on max rack, and 65kg db shoulder press for 10


----------



## Aron

8o kg for 8 reps


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

38 dumbell press STANDARD


----------



## adonis

Who does 200kg and over? Thats crazy weight for overhead!

I push press 150kg and strict press 120kg


----------



## Testoholic

adonis said:


> Who does 200kg and over? Thats crazy weight for overhead!
> 
> I push press 150kg and strict press 120kg


i dont believe ANYONE on this forum can...a joke vote IMO


----------



## Dsahna

135k


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dsahna said:


> 135k


Strong!

I have started doing log pressing and damn its hard compared to seated pressing:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Lois_Lane said:


> Strong!
> 
> I have started doing log pressing and damn its hard compared to seated pressing:cursing:


I hid it well but i was dangerously close to losing my balance there mate!

Does the log press resemble military press,i can imagine it being fcuking awkward!:laugh:


----------



## Martin Jones

Dsahna said:


> 135k


Strong press!!! try pushing your head through as you lock out the lift, you should be able to press it easier in the lock out.

Also try and press from the chest, if you have the flexibilty.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dsahna said:


> I hid it well but i was dangerously close to losing my balance there mate!
> 
> Does the log press resemble military press,i can imagine it being fcuking awkward!:laugh:


Yeah but hands palms face each other. Its like two moves one to get it up to your chest then a second to press the fvcker. Lets just say i am currently about 100lb under my seated barbell max press on it:cursing: It will improve though....


----------



## Martin Jones

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah but hands palms face each other. Its like two moves one to get it up to your chest then a second to press the fvcker. Lets just say i am currently about 100lb under my seated barbell max press on it:cursing: It will improve though....


If you want post a video up and I can see if I can give you any pointers.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Martin Jones said:


> If you want post a video up and I can see if I can give you any pointers.


Ok cheers mate I think i need to use some leg drive or some thing because just pressing it straight up with no leg drive and my monkey arms is not working out too well:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Martin Jones said:


> Strong press!!! try pushing your head through as you lock out the lift, you should be able to press it easier in the lock out.
> 
> Also try and press from the chest, if you have the flexibilty.


Thanks for the tips mate,i should be able to press from the chest okay i think,ill try what you advise next shoulder day!


----------



## Martin Jones

Lois_Lane said:


> Ok cheers mate I think i need to use some leg drive or some thing because just pressing it straight up with no leg drive and my monkey arms is not working out too well:cursing:


LOL yeah leg drive will help. I have the same problem, monkey arms for pressing is not a good combo.

My current max is 160kg, that was really hard to get to. I have worked very hard on it last year and I'm hoping to push even more.

Lock outs, I found really helped, but you really need to use the explosiveness from the legs.

If you post a vid make sure it is with leg drive, I can give you better feed back.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Martin Jones said:


> LOL yeah leg drive will help. I have the same problem, monkey arms for pressing is not a good combo.
> 
> My current max is 160kg, that was really hard to get to. I have worked very hard on it last year and I'm hoping to push even more.
> 
> Lock outs, I found really helped, but you really need to use the explosiveness from the legs.
> 
> If you post a vid make sure it is with leg drive, I can give you better feed back.


160kg wow.... i worked up today to 110kg, wasn't a max as i am learning technique but i can't imagine 160kg!

Will do thanks Martin:beer:


----------



## Martin Jones

Dsahna said:


> Thanks for the tips mate,i should be able to press from the chest okay i think,ill try what you advise next shoulder day!


That's ok mate. Pressing from the chest will be harder at first but it will certainly make you stronger. Try speed press too, same as strict but 60% of max weight, 3reps of 5 sets should do it.


----------



## Martin Jones

Lois_Lane said:


> 160kg wow.... i worked up today to 110kg, wasn't a max as i am learning technique but i can't imagine 160kg!
> 
> Will do thanks Martin:beer:


110kg is good for starting out on the log. Especially as it's a strict press.

I'll look forward to the vid


----------



## besa

my gym just got the 50kg dbells back in so had a go on seating dbell press got 8 reps then 4 reps...lol..gassed this will improve in few wks wen i start my Mtren injectable and one rip/fast rip stack..lol..


----------



## littlesimon

Not great since breaking my hand last year.

75kg for 3x5 strict standing overhead barbell press. (From the chest to full lockout)


----------



## Phez

55kg for 4 reps (I think)


----------



## deeppurple

Dsahna said:


> 135k


again my son, good lift.

but put ye' head through, it'll make it easier to lock out!!

at least nobody has tried to slate this video.

more reps for dsahna!


----------



## chump1976

75k 3x6 seated and pressed from behind neck for me,dont go for pbs just increase wen i can.


----------



## Lou

50kg standing OH press.....8 reps


----------



## richiemana

70kg 3 sets of 10reps seated

Ain't tryed a 1 rep max


----------



## Dsahna

deeppurple said:


> again my son, good lift.
> 
> but put ye' head through, it'll make it easier to lock out!!
> 
> at least nobody has tried to slate this video.
> 
> more reps for dsahna!


Cheers purpleim trying to get used to taking my eye off the bar and push my head forward but my balance goes mate,it will take a while to get used to it but ill get there eventually!

Cheers for the comments:thumbup1:


----------



## spiderpants

have a 1 rep max of 115kg clean and press. gona beat that this year


----------



## Replicator

A wee bit more than last month :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw

1rm 100kg


----------



## bigbear21

dont do overhead but seated dumbell i use a pair of 60kgs for 10 reps dumbells touching the shoulder at the start and touching the dumbells together for a squeeze at the top

i have done 180kg behind the neck for reps but that was some time and a pec tear ago


----------



## Dsahna

bigbear21 said:


> dont do overhead but seated dumbell i use a pair of 60kgs for 10 reps dumbells touching the shoulder at the start and touching the dumbells together for a squeeze at the top
> 
> i have done 180kg behind the neck for reps but that was some time and a pec tear ago


180k behind the neck:whistling:


----------



## bigbear21

yep it was some time and alot of gear ago i only went down to the top of my ears but i had about 4 reps i think ive always been strong behind the neck in fact i found it more comfortable than front presses


----------



## littlesimon

Hit a new PR last night. 77.7kg 3x5, full ROM and natural 

Batt on camera cuts out on 4th rep.


----------



## WRT

littlesimon said:


> Hit a new PR last night. 77.7kg 3x5, full ROM and natural
> 
> Batt on camera cuts out on 4th rep.


Well done mate, try not to pause at the bottom of the rep though.


----------



## phys sam

why doesn't that make it harder - removing bounce/momentum?


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone Si:thumb:


----------



## phys sam

Dsahna said:


> Welldone Si:thumb:


x2 - forgot that - sorry


----------



## WRT

phys sam said:


> why doesn't that make it harder - removing bounce/momentum?


If he's letting it rest on the top of his chest then the shoulders are no longer under tension. I personally take it down to the bottom of my chin and don't lock my elbows out at the top either.


----------



## littlesimon

WRT said:


> If he's letting it rest on the top of his chest then the shoulders are no longer under tension. I personally take it down to the bottom of my chin and don't lock my elbows out at the top either.


Cheers mate,

The press I do is for building strength, so it's more about lifting through the full range of motion.

If I was training for size and aesthetics I'd shorten the range of motion as you suggested in order to keep the muscle under tension.

I bench in a similar fashion, I pause when the bar is on my chest, then press until my arms are fully locked.


----------



## littlesimon

Dsahna said:


> Welldone Si:thumb:


Cheers Big D!


----------



## Guest

most ive ever had overhead is only 110kg. Normally train around the 80kg mark for strict reps.

nice pressing Si.


----------



## bigbear21

WRT said:


> If he's letting it rest on the top of his chest then the shoulders are no longer under tension. I personally take it down to the bottom of my chin and don't lock my elbows out at the top either.


nothing wrong with locking out if you contract the muscle at that point problem is most people tend to briefly rest in that position


----------



## Malibu

right now im up to 60kg

on 5x5


----------



## jonb19

Norm do seated DB 34kg 3 x 8 but have done 38kg x 8, takes alot to get them 'up' but once there then can sort.

Plan to get to 40+ by the end of the year.


----------



## Mbb newlad

Well im worried now thought i was doing ok weight until i read this and i am wanting my shoulders to grow the most shoulder day tomorrow better get working harder!


----------



## littlesimon

Improved to 80kg 3x5!


----------



## lordgeorge

40kg x3


----------



## bigbear21

smashed my pb on behind the neck press managed 8 with 145kg got a couple of real ropey wobblers out on 165 but tbh they were ****e


----------



## chris jenkins

150kg push press at 90kg


----------



## dave_jenks

150kg push press,

10 repsbehind the neck press 130kg


----------



## bigbear21

pb smashed again 160 x 5


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk im shyt lol 100kg x 11 lol 140k x 5

never do em tho


----------



## phenom82

90 kg x 10.. I thought i was fairly good at this exercise prior to seeing this thread.

Put a vid up of the 140kg x 5 Jim. 'Cos that is fckin impressive!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

80k for a few at 137k body weight pmsl.


----------



## tony1blue

140kg push press

110kg strict press

175kg BTN jerk


----------



## -tommyboiii-

I've never tried anything over the 30kg barbell :S .....so I really dont have a clue


----------



## unique1

now pushing 70kg plus the bar for 6 so getting there


----------



## quinn85

60lb dbell for 3 sets of 5. never tried 1RM so not sure


----------



## littlesimon

Now improved to 105kg x1 strict standing overhead press @ 130kg BW


----------



## MarkFranco

OHP today, 75kg x 3 strict press

Ive got way more reps/weight in me just having a bad day today 

BW probs 100kg


----------



## Guest

130 kg push press, 100kg x 7 seated press which is what I did Wednesday. I was quite happy with that until I read some of the above posts


----------



## BB73

Dunno, never tried.

But considering I can only bench 40kg, prob not a lot.

Think I'll vote less than 50kg pmsl


----------



## warren

best for 1 is 100kg seated though... after a build up

last time went,

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x5

90kg x3

100kg x1

might embed#

aULUsJBYO0c[/MEDIA]]





if not there link






and the beutifull 8st spotter is my gf lucky i trust her haha


----------



## adamdutton

just watched uk's strongest man and in the overhead press the winner managed 8 reps with 140 kg, so there's a few people on here who would do well in that. oh yes and they weigh 25 stone plus too. think a fee people should start thinking about entering these events


----------



## 8103

warren_1987 said:


> best for 1 is 100kg seated though... after a build up
> 
> last time went,
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> 70kg x8
> 
> 80kg x5
> 
> 90kg x3
> 
> 100kg x1
> 
> might embed#
> 
> aULUsJBYO0c[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not there link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beutifull 8st spotter is my gf lucky i trust her haha


Lol same as me with my girlfriend mate, she is 7 and a half stone and I have her spot me for bench etc - though I won't let her with squats, she aint gonna budge me if I fail lol


----------



## Robbo90

warren_1987 said:


> best for 1 is 100kg seated though... after a build up
> 
> last time went,
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> 70kg x8
> 
> 80kg x5
> 
> 90kg x3
> 
> 100kg x1
> 
> might embed#
> 
> aULUsJBYO0c[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not there link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beutifull 8st spotter is my gf lucky i trust her haha


Looked good pal. What gym is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## warren

crouchmagic said:


> Lol same as me with my girlfriend mate, she is 7 and a half stone and I have her spot me for bench etc - though I won't let her with squats, she aint gonna budge me if I fail lol


i find if i ever need a spot its only a touch, and if its compleatly gone thats where the saftey bars come in



Robbo90 said:


> Looked good pal. What gym is that if you don't mind me asking?


its gateshead international stadium, great gym for equipment


----------



## 8103

warren_1987 said:


> i find if i ever need a spot its only a touch, and if its compleatly gone thats where the saftey bars come in


the squat rack I use has no safety bars so thats a no go for me, though I know my limits and I know when I'm going to fail so its all good


----------



## EchoSupplements

OH Press for me is about 60kg but I can't do it any more - injured my neck / shoulder doing it twice now so I just stick to dumbells - around 30kg on them and no problem.


----------



## Inoshishi

Standing military press is at 45kg for reps. I really find this the most frustrating lift because there are some times when I can barely get 30kg over my head. I found there is no nice progression on this lift like there is for deadlifts or squats so despite it being a great workout for my shoulders, I really dislike it!


----------



## 3752

My pb is 100kg for 8 reps standing and 80kg seated for same reps


----------



## murphy2010

Hmm never done 1RM but i just wack 50lbs on a 5ft barbbell and do standing + seated military press. Usually get 5-10 reps

But my old gym had no racks for it so i always just clean it up first


----------



## JANIKvonD

seated db press usually 4x8 30kg (30kg each hand)


----------



## Guest

behind the neck shoulder press best was 120kg smith machine for 6-8 reps, close to 140kg but tore my pec tendon before i could attempt ir


----------



## MRSTRONG

115kg so far ....


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

100kg is my best but form was not good.


----------



## LeBigMac

Stricked form 2 reps with 87.5kg

Push Press 102.5 for 3 reps

Push Press is one of my favourite exercises. Looking forward to my shoulder getting better.


----------



## littlesimon

My best Standing Overhead Press is 110kg and 107.5kg x2

Just missed out on 112.5kg the other day.

107.5kg x2






112.5kg fail:


----------



## goe1988

140kg strict standing overhead, 160kg pushpress, 180kg x 3 seated smith machine, 160kg x 2 seated barbell, and 65kg dumbells 6 reps seated.


----------



## steel grip

i'am a young fifty and managed to push out 5 reps 80kgs seated but do not do that all the time more reps mix it up


----------



## Barker

i should really know this by now but is there a difference between over head presses and military press?

As far as im aware there isn't... so 55kg for like 7 reps.. not sure what my 1/2rm is


----------



## kaos_nw

I'm pretty sure military press has feet together and OHP has one foot in front

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Mac

45 kg DBs for 6 x 2


----------



## big steve

never tried it!


----------



## Guest

60kg for 10 reps never tryed 1rm will try in soon


----------



## Geonix

Last session did 26kg dbs for 8 3 sets mid shoulder workout, 50k overhead press but is a proper thin bar so it's annoying, I used to be able to do 70kg OH so look to get back on the muscle memory to xmas, <3 ILLNESS

No Idea what 1RM max is, wouldn't do it on a smith machine with spotter or not, just asking for injury.


----------



## Geonix

My gym has just got a walk in/out squat rack so i'm gonna try much heavier Oh pressing next shoulder session


----------



## besa

Moved up a tiny bit from last now

127.5kg power clean n push press

100/105 strict press

130kg rear standing push press

Goal is 140kg on all those lifts form now


----------



## puurboi

I'm on 70kg for 3x5 on Push press.


----------



## engllishboy

85kgx2 power clean and push press.


----------



## badly_dubbed

90kg strict

100+ push press


----------



## miller25

2 x 25kg strict plus barbell 10 reps easy

Never tried any more as I don't use belt and I'm a ****ter, lol!


----------



## Slater8486

Seated Dumbbells I have done 40kg eiether hand for about 6 reps.

Clean and press I can do 60kg for about 5/6 reps. I haven't tried a one rep max but imagining I could do about 70/75kg.

I hardy use the smith machine for shoulders. The other press me and my pals do is the arnold press which I go to about 27.5kg but after doing the presses before hand am pretty tired!

anyone says 200kg, videos please or don't think I will believe you:001_tt2:


----------



## Sweat

Measured this last week before starting my Wendel 531 this week. Got 80kg strict/standing OHP for 1RM. Failed 85kg as couldn't lockout...

Now hoping to improve this along with my other 3 core lifts and post back in with progress I make...

Peace out!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Slater8486 said:


> Seated Dumbbells I have done 40kg eiether hand for about 6 reps.
> 
> Clean and press I can do 60kg for about 5/6 reps. I haven't tried a one rep max but imagining I could do about 70/75kg.
> 
> I hardy use the smith machine for shoulders. The other press me and my pals do is the arnold press which I go to about 27.5kg but after doing the presses before hand am pretty tired!
> 
> anyone says 200kg, videos please or don't think I will believe you:001_tt2:


180-200kg is wsm territory lifting. I'd like vids too lol


----------



## IGotTekkers

25kg db for reps. I won't go heavier than this because I WILL be snapping all my **** up if I do. My shoulders and wrists are not in good standing


----------



## MattGriff

Best Strict press is 145kgs

Push Press is 170kg (this was on an axle)

Best Power Jerk is 175kgs (also on an axle and I suck at power jerks)

Have one arm DB pressed the millenium DB which is 105kg


----------



## Gary29

I currently train in a health club type gym (I'm leaving at the end of this month) big lads are few and far between in my gym.

I saw a lad come in the other day though, he did some stretches, then he was warming up his shoulders pressing 40kg DB's in each hand, he was a big fcuker to be fair to him, our DB's only go up to 44kg and after his warm up he was pressing these for reps and it looked easy. Biggest lad I've seen in there, think he was staying at the hotel and fancied training on the off chance as I've not seen him before or since.

My shoulders are a weak point so I can only press 28kg DB's for reps at the minute, which feels plenty heavy enough with my long arms.


----------



## mikemull

Who did the 200kg lift I can't be bothered reading every page?

Mine is 90kg strict ohp. Done 50kg seated DBS for a couple as well.


----------



## Speedway

Military press is 50kg for 6 but I struggle like hell with that.


----------



## George-Bean

Standing Military press 45kg x 3 reps inc Olympic barbell, and hell yes I do use the yellow ones, looks great to see them in the air ;-D


----------



## MRSTRONG

125 axle push press .

125 log .


----------



## chris l

Seated behind head 55kg 8-10 reps *3


----------



## apollo17

Managed 50kg seated DB press for 7x reps after 2x warm up sets on the 40 + 45 kg's...good creatine tho :whistling:


----------



## harryalmighty

55k for 8 friday just gone OHP.

db's 30 for 5


----------



## powerclean1985

90kg floor to ohp 35kg dumbells got 4 x 8 otherday seated 37.5kg nxt week hopefully


----------



## Chomp91

MattGriff said:


> Best Strict press is 145kgs
> 
> Push Press is 170kg (this was on an axle)
> 
> Best Power Jerk is 175kgs (also on an axle and I suck at power jerks)
> 
> Have one arm DB pressed the millenium DB which is 105kg


Pressed the millenium DB? thats nuts

Only a handful of guys in the country have done that!


----------



## MattGriff

Chomp91 said:


> Pressed the millenium DB? thats nuts
> 
> Only a handful of guys in the country have done that!


Technically jerked it - and it wasn't in competition so doesn't really count vs those other guys who have done it legitimately.


----------



## Viking88

I've dead clean pressed 60kg for 10reps have done 80kg but can't clean anything over that lol. Seated shoulder pressed 100kg before tho.


----------



## marknorthumbria

50kg seated dumbbell press for 5 stay on 45kg for 10, also some good creatine


----------



## Guest

To much variation in the question.

I very rarely stray from the behind the neck OH press.

My best is 80kg for 6, lowering to my ears and stiff legged.

DB OH press is a measly 40kg each hand for 6 at a 90 degree angle and full back touching the bench almost.

I'm a stickler for form, if you want to lift heavier by arching your back like a 'C' , or sit on the very edge of the seat of the bench and lay back so you're almost doing upper chest then ya'll can be my guest


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> To much variation in the question.
> 
> I very rarely stray from the behind the neck OH press.
> 
> My best is 80kg for 6, lowering to my ears and stiff legged.
> 
> DB OH press is a measly 40kg each hand for 6 at a 90 degree angle and full back touching the bench almost.
> 
> I'm a stickler for form, if you want to lift heavier by arching your back like a 'C' , or sit on the very edge of the seat of the bench and lay back so you're almost doing upper chest then ya'll can be my guest


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say your shoulder development is not overly impressive.


----------



## biglbs

My worst movement 95 kg for 6,never like it,shoulders hate it!


----------



## powerhousepeter

Always struggled with this, I've done 20 reps with 60kg, and I can do 12 with 80kg but 100kg just will not happen


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say your shoulder development is not overly impressive.


Bad guess pal!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> Bad guess pal!


post a pic or 2 .


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm I do 8kg lol


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> Bad guess pal!


I'll stick with my guess - with what was it 3 cycles and 2 pro hormone cycles and only an 80kg overhead even if you have a naturally wide frame I doubt the delts are very impressive. By all means prove me wrong and I will retract that statement and even eat some salad.


----------



## Guest

I'll post some when I get chance, quite frankly I didn't ask for your opinion or any ****er else's, so wind your neck in, assuming you have one that is.


----------



## Guest

At 20 stone probably not!

I'm pretty sure my delts are in keeping with my 90kg frame.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'll post some when I get chance, quite frankly I didn't ask for your opinion or any ****er else's, so wind your neck in, assuming you have one that is.


easy slim no need for the sh1tty remark is there unless your shoulders are sh1t ...


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say your shoulder development is not overly impressive.


Also are you assuming that's all I do for shoulders?

Far from it, I was pointing out that I rarely stray from as it been my main shoulder exercise.


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> easy slim no need for the sh1tty remark is there unless your shoulders are sh1t ...


Aww are the big boys ganging up on me lol


----------



## Guest

Im sh*t. I hate the mill press cant seem to balance the thing. And just dosent feel right. Prefer db's


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'll post some when I get chance, quite frankly I didn't ask for your opinion or any ****er else's, so wind your neck in, assuming you have one that is.





Spawn of Haney said:


> At 20 stone probably not!
> 
> I'm pretty sure my delts are in keeping with my 90kg frame.





Spawn of Haney said:


> Also are you assuming that's all I do for shoulders?
> 
> Far from it, I was pointing out that I rarely stray from as it been my main shoulder exercise.


The lady doth protest to much methinks.

Generally speaking when someone sounds off in such a way it is because a nerve has been hit which is also a guess of mine in this situation.

I was not assuming that is all you do for shoulders, however other text from yourself suggests you don't exactly understand the function of the shoulder joint and the muscles associated with it.


----------



## biglbs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Aww are the big boys ganging up on me lol


Yup!


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> The lady doth protest to much methinks.
> 
> Generally speaking when someone sounds off in such a way it is because a nerve has been hit which is also a guess of mine in this situation.
> 
> I was not assuming that is all you do for shoulders, however other text from yourself suggests you don't exactly understand the function of the shoulder joint and the muscles associated with it.


How on earth does one come to that conclusion after reading my first post?


----------



## Hartman

Seated overhead barbell press, 110kg for 8 reps....really enjoy doing these 

Gone up to 140 on the shoulder press for a couple but am always afraid of tearing my shoulders out chasing that one rep max


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> How on earth does one come to that conclusion after reading my first post?


Experience.


----------



## Guest

Best I can do until I get someone to take some side shots Mat.

Development of my shoulders for me is in line with my shoulder strength which as you can see isn't great.

I know youooked back over my previous posts, sadly you never unearthed why I called myself Spawn of Haney.

In reflection, my back over powers any upper body part.

If any part of my physique is poor its my arms.

I apologise if I took undue offence to your comments.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> Best I can do until I get someone to take some side shots Mat.
> 
> Development of my shoulders for me is in line with my shoulder strength which as you can see isn't great.
> 
> I know youooked back over my previous posts, sadly you never unearthed why I called myself Spawn of Haney.
> 
> In reflection, my back over powers any upper body part.
> 
> If any part of my physique is poor its my arms.
> 
> I apologise if I took undue offence to your comments.


looks like symptoms of gyno in first pic .

side and rear delts need hitting mate .


----------



## Guest

If you'd have done your homework mate you'd see that a lot of my early threads are about gyno and how I've had it since I was 13.

I've not pinned since the end of march so its nothing to do with test.

Prob more to do with my bodyfat, I hold a lot on chest and lower back for some reason.

No offence but I'm finding hard to respect what you're saying.

If any part of my delts its the fronts?

Rears are perfectly fine, they've grown a treat since my deadlifts went up.

Also not quite sure what its got to do with either of you?

I never asked for your opinions nor will I ever be at show level nor would I want to be.

So as far as your advice is concerned, thanks but no thanks


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> Best I can do until I get someone to take some side shots Mat.
> 
> Development of my shoulders for me is in line with my shoulder strength which as you can see isn't great.
> 
> I know youooked back over my previous posts, sadly you never unearthed why I called myself Spawn of Haney.
> 
> In reflection, my back over powers any upper body part.
> 
> If any part of my physique is poor its my arms.
> 
> I apologise if I took undue offence to your comments.


I did indeed see why you called yourself Spawn of Haney - it is however irrelevant at this juncture and indeed in relation to the comments you posted which started this thread.

The actual point was the function of the shoulder girdle as a whole - now if you did know your stuff you would be aware that very heavy pressing, even going as far as lying down flat performing a lift known as the 'Bench Press' has massive involvement from the front delts.

Ironically you identify yourself that your front delts are weak as a body part and in strength - yet you posted a comment about being a stickler for form and people leaning back.

My shoulders are huge. I push press, log press, axle press etc, I lean back on anything I can to shift more and more weight as I am a strongman - as do other strongmen, and guess what - huge shoulders on nearly all of them.

The lats, pecs, delts, traps, rotor cuffs, rhombs, triceps and erector spine all play a role in extending the arm overhead - the body works as a unit, not in isolation.

Unfortunately you have fallen into the newbe 'Form Nazi' with no actual size or real development bracket (and you pin?)when you would be much better served if you just got stronger and focussed on shifting bigger weights overhead by hook or by crook.


----------



## Dave 0511

Fecking A!

Incidentally to add to the thread.... by best ever military press strict is 100.... currently about 90

best ever FTOH is 115 log

best ever push press from rack is 120 (most weight ever overhead), currently about 105

reason for drop in weights is a drop in BW from 100 to around 88


----------



## Dave 0511

MattGriff said:


> I did indeed see why you called yourself Spawn of Haney - it is however irrelevant at this juncture and indeed in relation to the comments you posted which started this thread.
> 
> The actual point was the function of the shoulder girdle as a whole - now if you did know your stuff you would be aware that very heavy pressing, even going as far as lying down flat performing a lift known as the 'Bench Press' has massive involvement from the front delts.
> 
> Ironically you identify yourself that your front delts are weak as a body part and in strength - yet you posted a comment about being a stickler for form and people leaning back.
> 
> My shoulders are huge. I push press, log press, axle press etc, I lean back on anything I can to shift more and more weight as I am a strongman - as do other strongmen, and guess what - huge shoulders on nearly all of them.
> 
> The lats, pecs, delts, traps, rotor cuffs, rhombs, triceps and erector spine all play a role in extending the arm overhead - the body works as a unit, not in isolation.
> 
> Unfortunately you have fallen into the newbe 'Form Nazi' with no actual size or real development bracket (and you pin?)when you would be much better served if you just got stronger and focussed on shifting bigger weights overhead by hook or by crook.


ace post


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm I do 8kg lol


Not far behind me and your comment made me laugh


----------



## Breda

MattGriff said:


> I did indeed see why you called yourself Spawn of Haney - it is however irrelevant at this juncture and indeed in relation to the comments you posted which started this thread.
> 
> The actual point was the function of the shoulder girdle as a whole - now if you did know your stuff you would be aware that very heavy pressing, even going as far as lying down flat performing a lift known as the 'Bench Press' has massive involvement from the front delts.
> 
> Ironically you identify yourself that your front delts are weak as a body part and in strength - yet you posted a comment about being a stickler for form and people leaning back.
> 
> My shoulders are huge. I push press, log press, axle press etc, I lean back on anything I can to shift more and more weight as I am a strongman - as do other strongmen, and guess what - huge shoulders on nearly all of them.
> 
> The lats, pecs, delts, traps, rotor cuffs, rhombs, triceps and erector spine all play a role in extending the arm overhead - the body works as a unit, not in isolation.
> 
> Unfortunately you have fallen into the newbe 'Form Nazi' with no actual size or real development bracket (and you pin?)when you would be much better served if you just got stronger and focussed on shifting bigger weights overhead by hook or by crook.


you're such a cnut but you know your stuff and write well


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> I did indeed see why you called yourself Spawn of Haney - it is however irrelevant at this juncture and indeed in relation to the comments you posted which started this thread.
> 
> The actual point was the function of the shoulder girdle as a whole - now if you did know your stuff you would be aware that very heavy pressing, even going as far as lying down flat performing a lift known as the 'Bench Press' has massive involvement from the front delts.
> 
> Ironically you identify yourself that your front delts are weak as a body part and in strength - yet you posted a comment about being a stickler for form and people leaning back.
> 
> My shoulders are huge. I push press, log press, axle press etc, I lean back on anything I can to shift more and more weight as I am a strongman - as do other strongmen, and guess what - huge shoulders on nearly all of them.
> 
> The lats, pecs, delts, traps, rotor cuffs, rhombs, triceps and erector spine all play a role in extending the arm overhead - the body works as a unit, not in isolation.
> 
> Unfortunately you have fallen into the newbe 'Form Nazi' with no actual size or real development bracket (and you pin?)when you would be much better served if you just got stronger and focussed on shifting bigger weights overhead by hook or by crook.


Facts are I never asked this mug for his opinion.

He didn't like the post I put so decided to be a penis.

Where is your picture, is there one on this forum?

No actual size or development yet you've not seen a picture of me.

Like I've quoted I'm perfectly happy with where my strength and physique is at the moment, marathon not a sprint an all that.

Don't even really understand what your whole point is?

My better lifts are the deadlift and squat an as you are so clever or think you are then you know how good these lifts are for overall development.

Carry on been a cock all you like mate because ill train how I like because it works for me and my goals.

Thank you and good night.


----------



## MattGriff

Spawn of Haney said:


> Facts are I never asked this mug for his opinion.
> 
> He didn't like the post I put so decided to be a penis.
> 
> Where is your picture, is there one on this forum?
> 
> No actual size or development yet you've not seen a picture of me.
> 
> Like I've quoted I'm perfectly happy with where my strength and physique is at the moment, marathon not a sprint an all that.
> 
> Don't even really understand what your whole point is?
> 
> My better lifts are the deadlift and squat an as you are so clever or think you are then you know how good these lifts are for overall development.
> 
> Carry on been a cock all you like mate because ill train how I like because it works for me and my goals.
> 
> Thank you and good night.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

62.5kg for 5 reps without using my legs ie good form.


----------



## Darrenmac1988

115 kg strict press, 122.5 kg push press.


----------



## Strongr

65kg (I think it was ) for one rm and it was a PB,

Log press was 70kg from floor up over head

Body weight at the time was 76kg, big heavier now at around 78/80kg


----------



## superdrol

well reading the first 20 pages made me feel better about failing to make 5x5 with 41.5kg yesterday! managed 5,5,5,5,3 with no leg assist very strict on my 9th session of them on stronglifts, ill do the 5x5 41.5kg again on weds and see if i cant batter the living daylights out of them!


----------



## Spencer_J

Fairly new to training and still on a cut. Was always very disappointed with my OHP. Seems to be average though!

BB 1RM = 65kg

Usually do reps with 55ish. Cant wait to bulk and see the numbers start going up regularly!


----------



## Nickthegreek

Was feeling a bit weak today so was sticking to 50-60 kg for 8-10 reps. My PB on clean and presses was 12 reps with 70 kg. Don't really train for 1RM though .


----------



## biglbs

seated 120k for reps a few weeks back logged in my journal---with all the banter but headed:rockon:as all training posts are,,,


----------



## JaneN40

Girlie newbie PB for me today at 35kg.. up from 25kg so I'm happy. Can't wait for higher stats though.. not gonna vote till I've kicked that 50kg! lol


----------



## Darrenmac1988

dutch_scott said:


> Deffo typo iv looked 7.5kg???
> 
> What's ur squat 30kg !!! Surely not


Haha no I squat 220kg I'm just really **** at using my legs while push pressing. I am working on it though


----------



## BoxerJay

70kg standing over head 

I'm quite happy with this tbh - Hoping to get it upto 100kg someday


----------



## dbox2k6

I do seated Dumbell press. Do 37.5kg in each hand for 8 reps.


----------



## murphy2010

Currently only 60kg for 8 reps, not too bad considering i dislocated my shoulder about 3 months ago


----------



## Guest

Go the 52k db's up for 3 today


----------



## ditz

Got 40's for 6 out last week, shoulders today... Will NOT be leaving the gym untill I've matched or beaten that.. So I may not be on here again lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Back up to 110, and went for 120 but failed to lock out. :-(


----------



## iamyou

I've done 80 kg for 8 reps, so 1RM should be around 90-95 kg. lmao @*the poll. Doubt anyone on this forum strict presses over 150 kg.


----------



## Guest

dont know what the machine is called but its the one you sit down on and put loose weights either side (like a dumbell press machine? , its not a smiths machine, theres no connection between either side and no levers/pulys etc you just put loose weights on it), im using 45kg on each side for 8 reps (last of 3 sets) , not sure if that any good or not.

*one of these things


----------



## Edinburgh

don't/never done 1RM, but sticking to my normal 8-10 rep range:

3rd set (standing, behind neck press with olympic bar) 17.5kg a side - 10 reps, not the heaviest but when it's included in a shoulder workout like below my delts are burning by the end:

- seated dumbell press (2 warm up) then 3 working sets

- standing behind neck press with olympic bar

- cables (to hit rear delt) - 3 sets pretty light weight

- dumbell front raise, side raise and rear raise? supersets

- upright rows + dumbell shrugs (2 sets of dumbells) superset


----------



## KRIS_B

90kg for 3 reps!


----------



## Sweat

Really old post but will throw mine in here, strict OHP, no push at all is 97.5kg 1RM.

I read somewhere to aim for your BW x 1, but I am a fat cvnt atm, so cannot press my BW


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Back up to 110, and went for 120 but failed to lock out. :-(


Here it is...


----------



## ws0158

dumbells 45kg each for 8-10 reps the next size is 50kg at my gym so gotta wait till i can get 15= with the 45 to attempt the 50's lol


----------



## brandon91

strict standing OHP with no leg drive, got 60kg for 5 clean reps before


----------



## MattGriff

This poll should be changed to reflect only standing freeweight overhead presses - seated pressing is **** easy in comparison, smith machine is easy, machines are easy - which is why the ******* listing these do them, cause heavy ass standing press or push press is bloody hard work.


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> This poll should be changed to reflect only standing freeweight overhead presses - seated pressing is **** easy in comparison, smith machine is easy, machines are easy - which is why the ******* listing these do them, cause heavy ass standing press or push press is bloody hard work.


Here here!


----------



## cudsyaj

60kg inc the bar for about 6-8


----------



## Wardy33

45KG - 4


----------



## MRSTRONG

few months old , just equalled it on my log will be interesting to see what i can press on an axle from the rack now .

fcuk machines and seated pressing you pussies


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

20kg a side plus the bar... So 60kg for 6! ;/


----------



## Guest

Following Matts post.

Feet together strict overhead presses- 80kg x5

Followed by.....

Push pressses- done for the first time yesterday 95kg x3 (went for a 4th but didn't lock out)


----------



## toxic

85 kg 4 sets of 8


----------



## BLUE(UK)

This evening I tried my 55kg dumbells but f'kin hell, did they feel heavy? :death:

I even video'd it but I think it's best I wait til I manage to do a full rep with them. :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG

BLUE(UK) said:


> This evening I tried my 55kg dumbells but f'kin hell, did they feel heavy? :death:
> 
> I even video'd it but I think it's best I wait til I manage to do a full rep with them. :nono:


Post it as a kick up the backside to do 2 full reps next week .


----------



## BLUE(UK)

ewen said:


> Post it as a kick up the backside to do 2 full reps next week .


It was a proper 'oh fcuk' moment as I lowered the weight just below parallel. I knew it was getting deep to the point of no return so raised them back up.

I'll post it tomorrow if I remember cos it's late.

I'll not manage it next week, my shoulder didn't feel great after the attempt so needs a few lighter weeks!!


----------



## Natty.Solider

Strict standing OH is usually 70kg for reps, 80kg if I'm having a strong day but can get pretty wobbly and tbh 70kg is fine. Push press I haven't tried, have done 100kg just to see what it felt like but dont really do 1rm's


----------



## Ben_Dover

80kg but I only ever use the smith machine, so probably about 60 with oly bar


----------



## reza85

Guys lets get this straight push press is all about technique i have a 22 year old cousin that at 80kg push presses a 100kg for reps but there is no way he can do that seated bar touching chest !

105kg seated is best but aiming to beat that in the next 4 weeks hopefully have not done this for months


----------



## MattGriff

reza85 said:


> Guys lets get this *straight push press is all about technique* i have a 22 year old cousin that at 80kg push presses a 100kg for reps but there is no way he can do that seated bar touching chest !
> 
> 105kg seated is best but aiming to beat that in the next 4 weeks hopefully have not done this for months


Bollocks - where do you think the power comes from to drive the weight up? Hogwarts?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Bollocks - where do you think the power comes from to drive the weight up? Hogwarts?


 :lol:


----------



## F.M.J

60kg for reps, seated press on Jones machine - bar is 20kg - I hate shoulders, they bore me and mine are sh!t and weak.


----------



## reza85

MattGriff said:


> Bollocks - where do you think the power comes from to drive the weight up? Hogwarts?


 :lol: I love the way you dismiss things like you are mr know it all !

Any ways not in hogwarts but my gym a friend off mine can do 50kg dumbbells with his feet off the ground so no leg drive and i would doubt he would be able to do that standing but my 80kg cousin can do reps on 100kg push press

Real world mate not hogwart or were ever you train lol

Any way back to me i got 120kg for 2 reps new pb but I think the guy behind me touched the bar so not counting it yet !


----------



## reza85

Any ways why you always angry brah ?


----------



## dbox2k6

I do seated dumbells, last week did 42.5kg in each hand. Left gym with big smile


----------



## MRSTRONG

reza85 said:


> :lol: I love the way you dismiss things like you are mr know it all !
> 
> Any ways not in hogwarts but my gym a friend off mine can do 50kg dumbbells with his feet off the ground so no leg drive and i would doubt he would be able to do that standing but my 80kg cousin can do reps on 100kg push press
> 
> Real world mate not hogwart or were ever you train lol
> 
> Any way back to me i got 120kg for 2 reps new pb but I think the guy behind me touched the bar so not counting it yet !


he touched your bar :wacko:


----------



## reza85

ewen said:


> he touched your bar :wacko:


LOL I think he did he said he didint lol :laugh:


----------



## reza85

:crying: I hope he didint !

No one likes to be touched errmmmm wile they are lifting any way


----------



## Huntingground

Who are the 4 monsters who can do 200+. Big Z been on here has he


----------



## reza85

Huntingground said:


> Who are the 4 monsters who can do 200+. Big Z been on here has he


They live in hogwart with harry and herminie infarct I think they train together.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

reza85 said:


> They live in hogwart with harry and herminie infarct I think they train together.... :whistling:


you mean ron


----------



## reza85

ewen said:


> you mean ron


At you age you should be ashamed watching those kind off film with kids in it :nono:

I'm in tow minds to report you to the authorities sir.


----------



## MRSTRONG

reza85 said:


> At you age you should be ashamed watching those kind off film with kids in it :nono:
> 
> I'm in tow minds to report you to the authorities sir.


i often masturbate over gingers .

infact i masturbated over my wife lastnight .


----------



## MattGriff

reza85 said:


> :lol: I love the way you dismiss things like you are mr know it all !
> 
> Any ways not in hogwarts but my gym a friend off mine can do *50kg dumbbells with his feet off the ground* so no leg drive and i would doubt he would be able to do that standing but my 80kg cousin can do reps on 100kg push press
> 
> Real world mate* not hogwart* or were ever you train lol
> 
> Any way back to me i got 120kg for 2 reps new pb but I think the guy behind me touched the bar so not counting it yet !


You sure its not Hogwarts?


----------



## Pardoe

just bang on 50kg


----------



## Geonix

Did military press today, 75kg set was 6 rep, although the +5kg 1x80kg. Zero leg movement. @ 80KG body weight.

Seated db press to my chest though, I can do 45kgs for 5.


----------



## reza85

MattGriff said:


> You sure its not Hogwarts?


LOL never been there so i don't know......! In lighten me my good man?


----------



## Guest

Seated DB Press now, easy get the 52's, full set 8-10 a good day. Have had the 55's up a few times, 4 reps or so

Dont bother with 1rm, injury central!


----------



## s11

With a Standing Military Press with no leg movement i'm currently at 65kg for 5 reps, hurts my wrists like hell after tho.


----------



## DigIt

s11 said:


> With a Standing Military Press with no leg movement i'm currently at 65kg for 5 reps, hurts my wrists like hell after tho.


get yourself some wrist wraps mate. i'm terrible for wrist injuries. i supplement 500-100mg glucosamine sulphate every day to stop joint problems flaring up


----------



## Winter

Standing Military Press - 35kg x 3 reps and 30kg for 5.


----------



## Dave 0511

don't know if I've already replied to his but as an update....

bw 94kg

mil press 95kg

push press 110kg

btn push press 120kg (pretty easy but keep failing 130)


----------



## Dux

I managed 40kg dbs yesterday for 6, standing


----------



## under

DBs 45s for reps.

BB oh press machine only 80kgs at the minute as both shoulders are f***ed and need operating on.


----------



## mark67

Seated press 130kg strongest point are my shoulders


----------



## MattGriff

Viking pressed 200kg last night


----------



## RascaL18

Who's the 4 liars who said 200kg+???


----------



## Patrickmh1

at my best I used to do 55kg for 6, pathetic weight I know but Im still kinda proud of it seeing as I was 17 when I last did it at that weight.


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> Who's the 4 liars who said 200kg+???


A 102kg guy doing 220kgs - what makes you think it is so unbelievable? There are some real tanks out there, I'm a **** presser in strongman and have done a 175kg axle, the good presses are awesome.


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> A 102kg guy doing 220kgs - what makes you think it is so unbelievable? There are some real tanks out there, I'm a **** presser in strongman and have done a 175kg axle, the good presses are awesome.


i assumed clean and press


----------



## anthony900220

87kg 3reps


----------



## oldskoolcool

Standing military press 5 sets of 10 yesterday with 80kg not really pushing strength any more been doing heavy low reps for too long, now really responding to volume.


----------



## todski

been training 7-8 months

seated bb 50 x 5

standing military press 50 x 5


----------



## Reefboy1980

Just started training & 3 months in i'm at 52.5KG for 5 reps. I thought this was crap & by far my weakest exercise.........I'm 73Kg body weight


----------



## H10dst

Just started clean and jerk's two weeks ago, can only manage 65kgs but it's getting better.


----------



## SickCurrent

80kg incl bar for 8 reps natty. An RC injury hindered my progress on this for years but thankfully I'm fully healed after several years. Having added some juice to the mix I'm aiming for 100kg soon...


----------



## kingdale

80kg for 3 reps is my best so far. Its such a bad lift for me compared to my others.


----------



## CL0NE7

40kg dumbbells set of 8.


----------



## Ginger Ben

105kg for 2 strict standing ohp last session which is my body weight and a pb


----------



## gearchange

standing 120k seated 150k


----------



## Kristina

50k for 3 reps... strict form. Wow some numbers are impressive in here.


----------



## ATMeredith

60kgx5 strict press no leg drive etc. :thumbdown:


----------



## bigchickenlover

122.5kg X 3 reps standing OHP last time I trained.  Looking to beter that in a couple of weeks


----------



## guvnor82

110 on Smith last session for 9 good slow reps rarely do standing shoulder press and my poor old back doesn't like it.

Dumbbells 44.5 kg for 10


----------



## John J Rambo

Would love to press heavy but my right shoulder is as dodgy as Jimmy Saville on a Hospital ward.

70kg is my max without risking months out.


----------



## mr small

Most I ever did was 84kg stand military press but that was a while back , I could 60-70 now I reckon for maybe 3 strict , it's small numbers compaired to some on here anyone that does over 100kg strict is very strong.


----------



## wcolstacks

70kg for reps - strict form


----------



## Stephen9069

*105kg*






*110kg ATTEMPT*






*140KG PUSH JERK[/b*

*
*

*
*

*
*






*
*

*
**150KG ATTEMPT*






EDIT: On the 150kg attempt watch one of the fellas in the mirror flinch when the weight drops lol


----------



## Lotte

Some skills in here 

I'm such a noob lol! 22.5kg for 8 reps strict, standing OHP.

Haven't tried for 1rm, ought to start pushing myself more


----------



## Kristina

Stephen9069 said:


> *105kg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *110kg ATTEMPT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *140KG PUSH JERK[/b*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **150KG ATTEMPT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: On the 150kg attempt watch one of the fellas in the mirror flinch when the weight drops lol


Nice!

I'm at 50k strict (3 reps)... would be insane if I can ever OHP my own body weight (65k).


----------



## Kristina

^ * WHEN I can OHP my own body weight.


----------



## Prince Adam

Seated Barbell

65kg 3x5


----------



## Stephen9069

kristina said:


> ^ * WHEN I can OHP my own body weight.


50kg X 3 is impressive and that wont put you far away from 65kg


----------



## Benchbum

145 axel is my ph


----------



## barneycharles

bullsh!t to the people who put 200+


----------



## bigchickenlover

barneycharles said:


> bullsh!t to the people who put 200+


Why? Friend of mine used to OHP 145 easy. Im considerably bigger than him and can only manage 120


----------



## barneycharles

bigchickenlover said:


> Why? Friend of mine used to OHP 145 easy. Im considerably bigger than him and can only manage 120


The current record holder is Hossein Rezazadeh of Iran who has snatched 213.0 kilograms (470 lb). The previous record of 216.0 kilograms (476 lb) belongs to Antonio Krastev from Bulgaria, but after the weight classes were reshuffled, this older record is no longer recognized by the IWF.


----------



## Sway12

pushing for 17.5kg tommorow. New PR


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

barneycharles said:


> The current record holder is Hossein Rezazadeh of Iran who has snatched 213.0 kilograms (470 lb). The previous record of 216.0 kilograms (476 lb) belongs to Antonio Krastev from Bulgaria, but after the weight classes were reshuffled, this older record is no longer recognized by the IWF.


You've not heard of Jay Pateman then.... :whistling:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

This ones a push press but still mighty impressive.


----------



## barneycharles

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You've not heard of Jay Pateman then.... :whistling:


still not over 200 u mug


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

barneycharles said:


> still not over 200 u mug


Lol, mug?

The videos are pretty old, just for reference. Jay has pressed a 125kg db, one arm. last month.


----------



## Guest

Mighty Sparrow said:


> This ones a push press but still mighty impressive.


By eck that's heavy, wouldn't like to be his lower back though lol.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Spawn of Haney said:


> By eck that's heavy, wouldn't like to be his lower back though lol.


No way, I'd prolly snap lol.

This guy is ridiculously wide!!


----------



## Stephen9069

Jay is an awesome lifter and all natural aswell he helped me with a routine for my overhead.

His article:

http://www.thebendingbarbell.co.uk/blog/cat/articles/post/Ursus/


----------



## Wallace86

usually rep 60kg-4x12 haven't went for a PB yet will attempt 1 on Friday


----------



## Prince Adam

Seated Barbell

62.5 5x5

pb

flew up!?


----------



## powerhouse1

have a look at this then, guys a machine. if you want see form watch some of his stuff


----------



## liam1712

60kg 5x5


----------



## RowRow

Seated presses I struggle with as I cannot rotate my shoulders back enough to unrack any heavy weight.

My PB is a 120kg behind the neck push press for 1


----------



## skipper1987

Seated barbell military press. 85Kg x8.

standing barbell military 75kg x6


----------



## Santoro

90kg 4x5 dumbbell press (45kg each hand). Will be doing the 50's next week, getting stronger all the time


----------



## jjdlennon

57.5k 5x5 strict form. not bending legs.


----------



## 39005

powerhouse1 said:


> have a look at this then, guys a machine. if you want see form watch some of his stuff


form? lol - i would not count that as strict form, more like bouncy bouncy from the legs.


----------



## Del Boy 01

60 for about 8 reps standing with quite strict form. There's some impressive numbers in here, what do youse reckon a good weight to be aiming for is? Bodyweight?


----------



## Kristina

Del Boy 01 said:


> 60 for about 8 reps standing with quite strict form. There's some impressive numbers in here, what do youse reckon a good weight to be aiming for is? Bodyweight?


Yep bodyweight would be a strong OHP!


----------



## Dark sim

aqualung said:


> form? lol - i would not count that as strict form, more like bouncy bouncy from the legs.


You want to critique his form when he is pressing 200kg, oh my goodness gracious me lol.

Nothing wrong with his form.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kristina said:


> Yep bodyweight would be a strong OHP!


Only 20kg to go then


----------



## JuggernautJake

90 @ 78 replaced bench completely with this and its rocketing up!


----------



## 39005

Dark sim said:


> You want to critique his form when he is pressing 200kg, oh my goodness gracious me lol.
> 
> Nothing wrong with his form.


im not saying what he did was not impressive , however i would not call it good form as -powerhouse1 did - this is what i was pointing out, the same way as i dont count the kids in my local gym on dbol doing curls with 50kgs and swinging them like an ape going through a tree as good form either.


----------



## armor king

knewst to be 160, now dieting and now its 120 eurgh what the hell, so I guess eating **** is good for you lol


----------



## Dark sim

aqualung said:


> im not saying what he did was not impressive , however i would not call it good form as -powerhouse1 did - this is what i was pointing out, the same way as i dont count the kids in my local gym on dbol doing curls with 50kgs and swinging them like an ape going through a tree as good form either.


You got kids swinging up 50k dumbbells lol? Even swinging 50k dumbbells up is impressive and I can curl 30kg strictx10.

But its just a normal push press, and at a weight that is world class. I'm not sure there is anyone in the world that can standing press 200kg without the use of legs (push press)?


----------



## 39005

i have no idea - i know nothing of powerlifting , regardless of weight and/or use of legs its not 'good form' , its using anything to get the weight up there.

i might be wrong but to me good form means strict, if it means something else to powerlifters then im wrong i guess, i was not commenting on the amount of weight lifted - i was commenting on the technique itself .


----------



## RowRow

aqualung said:


> i have no idea - i know nothing of powerlifting , regardless of weight and/or use of legs its not 'good form' , its using anything to get the weight up there.
> 
> i might be wrong but to me good form means strict, if it means something else to powerlifters then im wrong i guess, i was not commenting on the amount of weight lifted - i was commenting on the technique itself .


I really don't get your point. His technique is nigh on perfect for a push press. No arching of the back not wobbling and jerking. He bounces his legs on the negative to take some of the weight out of the decent and not knacker his knees.

This is not a military press it is a push press


----------



## powerhouse1

i wouldn't of posted the video if it was not good. you say any means of getting it up. don't think so. He is 5 x Russian weight lifting champion look at some more videos of his if you want to be picky about form. Oh and watch his 400kg deadlift :lol:


----------



## Kristina

Del Boy 01 said:


> Only 20kg to go then


Oh my gosh me too! On 50 and need 70!


----------



## Sul

That's mad for a girl! GJ

Not sure what mine is, haven't done them in awhile. Last time I did em was after a chest session, 40kg was already loaded onto the rack so I decided to see If I could do it. It felt pretty easy.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kristina said:


> Oh my gosh me too! On 50 and need 70!


Haha well keep at as they seem to be working, they're looking good in your avi!


----------



## RowRow

kristina said:


> Oh my gosh me too! On 50 and need 70!


You my lady are a tank! Fully meant as a compliment


----------



## Kristina

RowRow said:


> You my lady are a tank! Fully meant as a compliment





Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha well keep at as they seem to be working, they're looking good in your avi!


Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## hermie07

Gonna try strict form no leg drive next time I do shoulders as have always done seated db or seated bb. Had 120 bb for 6 so see what I get standing.


----------



## Hendrix

34kg DB's for 10 at the mo


----------



## Akita

Speaking of heavy OHP. Worth a watch


----------



## saxondale

skipper1987 said:


> Seated barbell military press. 85Kg x8.
> 
> standing barbell military 75kg x6


How do you do a military press seated?


----------



## Captain lats

300lbs strict form is my goal @Noodles1976 is gonna show us a vid later.


----------



## Getlean007

225 reps


----------



## Jay0205

Military - 70kg 10 reps

Seated dumbbell - 36kg 10 reps


----------



## Kristina

saxondale said:


> How do you do a military press seated?


Well...you sit on a bench, and you press a bar..


----------



## saxondale

kristina said:


> Well...you sit on a bench, and you press a bar..


I still dont get it - the whole point of military press is you stand with your feet together?


----------



## skipper1987

saxondale said:


> I still dont get it - the whole point of military press is you stand with your feet together?


U can have the scissor stance also.


----------



## Ginger Ben

saxondale said:


> I still dont get it - the whole point of military press is you stand with your feet together?


Agreed. Those pictures show a seated shoulder press not a military press


----------



## Kristina

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. Those pictures show a seated shoulder press not a military press


Oh I see the point he's making haha.. I think he did mean to say seated OHP maybe...??


----------



## saxondale

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. Those pictures show a seated shoulder press not a military press


Using a rifle as per "heartbreak ridge" though is taking it to extremes IMO


----------



## saxondale

kristina said:


> Oh I see the point he's making haha.. I think he did mean to say seated OHP maybe...??


The other guy, not me.

Im pedantic sometimes


----------



## Alex_Tait

Did 90kgx3 strict the other day. Should be good for 100kgx1 which will be a bodyweight strict press


----------



## bigchickenlover

Alex_Tait said:


> Did 90kgx3 strict the other day. Should be good for 100kgx1 which will be a bodyweight strict press


Nice if that is 90kg, unfortunately you might have to auth the weight next time tho..


----------



## gaz90

done 72.kg for 7 reps once.


----------



## Alex_Tait

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice if that is 90kg, unfortunately you might have to auth the weight next time tho..


Ok. I'm hoping to double 95kg in 3 weeks time. I'll put take the video from a better angle that time.


----------



## TheBigD

Seated shoulder press: 115kg strict 1RM, 5 x 100 max for reps

Seated back-less shoulder press: 105kg strict

Standing strict press: 132.5kg

Standing push-press: 145kg

Strongman log: 140kg


----------



## MattGriff

Best seated Db: 75kg x 4

Standing: 93kg Monsterbell in comp x 3 reps

Log: 165kgs

Axle clean and press: 175kgs

Barbell:

Seated 145 x 5

Standing 130 x 2 (never really do this)

Push press - in front - 180kg x 2

Push Press rear - 170 x 5, 140 x 15


----------



## vjoe

My best Press is 92.5kg:






Press at 1m37s


----------



## wcolstacks

Smashed seated 10kg DB press for reps.. Even a couple of guys asked whether I'm juicing atm .. Hoping to hit 15's one day.


----------



## Guest

Doing 30kg seated db press each arm for 11 reps. Only been back at the gym for 8 ish weeks though.


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> Best seated Db: 75kg x 4
> 
> Standing: 93kg Monsterbell in comp x 3 reps
> 
> Log: 165kgs
> 
> Axle clean and press: 175kgs
> 
> Barbell:
> 
> Seated 145 x 5
> 
> Standing 130 x 2 (never really do this)
> 
> Push press - in front - 180kg x 2
> 
> Push Press rear - 170 x 5, 140 x 15


You [email protected] monster. Well dun mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Clean and push press 1 for 80kg at the moment


----------



## armor king

140kg ooooooosh. when you get to heavy on the clean and press because that's what im talking about it becomes less about power and strength and more on your technique like get really low when flickin the bar on my chest and then sort of like doing splits when doing the pushing motion


----------



## sciatic

120kg front press 1 x rep...I'm 48 and on TRT. But still chuffed lol


----------



## zasker

managed 90kg the other day.... aiming for 100kg by end of sept.


----------



## mrwright

60kg standing bar

about 90 100 seated smith

34 or 36kg dumbbells cant remember which


----------



## BaronSamedii

80kg for two sets of five with no leg drive when I was 70kg is my best lift to bodyweight ratio


----------



## GPRIM

90kg x 4


----------



## cbaynham

Overhead press 75kg +Olympic bar 20kg for 6 reps

40kg dumbells seated press 8 reps 4 sets


----------



## jimmy26

clean and strict press 81kg

clean 90kg

Poll needs smaller groups


----------



## SwAn1

I don't know at the moment 50kg x 10 strict is easy so probably good for 70kg. Only been back training 3 weeks after a year off so expect it to fly up


----------



## gettingthere88

oh press 135kg from the floor - dumbell press 70kg dumbells


----------



## UkWardy

OHP 75kg at the minute and Seated DB Press 30's


----------



## The Sweeney

Pressing since September only.

5 x 50kg strict last night after a bit of a struggle to break a plateau - I wasn't leaning back far enough.


----------



## Ritchie_Canes

Seated barbell press , 80kg + bar ( aim for 85 this week )


----------



## Chrisallan

Smiths machine seated front press.3 plates a side for 6.


----------



## theBEAST2002

145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


----------



## AlexB18

Max ive ever done including the bar is 70kg, pathetic I know lol, had a break from them for a few months now though just started incorporating them back into my training so hopefully be working up to bigger numbers sometime soon.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> 145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


Thats some going!!


----------



## Kristina

theBEAST2002 said:


> 145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


Wow, impressive!


----------



## theyouth

theBEAST2002 said:


> 145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


Just out of intrest is that on barbell or smith??


----------



## theBEAST2002

theyouth said:


> Just out of intrest is that on barbell or smith??


Barbell.


----------



## theyouth

theBEAST2002 said:


> Barbell.


Do a trainin log...


----------



## theBEAST2002

theyouth said:


> Do a trainin log...


I'm in my 40s now. Not looking to make any gains, just maintain.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Standing overhead bb press is a new one.for me and it's quickly becoming my favourite. Iv always neglected my shoulders but I can see they are.going to catch up very fast with this excersize. I'm only putting up 75kg total atm for 5 x5 but I imagine that to increase quickly


----------



## theyouth

theBEAST2002 said:


> I'm in my 40s now. Not looking to make any gains, just maintain.


My new online coach haha


----------



## theBEAST2002

theyouth said:


> My new online coach haha


I am actually in the process of developing my client base for my online coaching business, offering advice, programmes and diets for a good price.

Easily achievable ATM as my current clients consist of men and woman wanting to look a little better. No competitive athletes.

If your interested the email me at [email protected]


----------



## Straighthate

theBEAST2002 said:


> 145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


vids or this didnt happen

considering dmitry klokov's 1RM is 150KG, and dan greens is 143KG and both are world class strength athletes, im calling bull**** on this


----------



## Bataz

Would be very impressive if we could see a video of this.


----------



## Muscle Demon

I think the integers/increments of this poll are too high. The figure of somebodies OH press would be smaller in comparison to the bench press, squat or deadlift so the margins need to be worked out better.

IMO this would work better:

Less than 40kg

Between 40-55

Between 55-70

Between 70-90

Et cetera


----------



## zyphy

Done strict standing ohp (no hip/leg drive) for 90kg for 2 reps - currently still natty


----------



## zyphy

Straighthate said:


> vids or this didnt happen
> 
> considering dmitry klokov's 1RM is 150KG, and dan greens is 143KG and both are world class strength athletes, im calling bull**** on this


Maybe he was using leg drive (push press) in his reps? Only thing I can think of lol.


----------



## biggestdog2007

theBEAST2002 said:


> 145kg for 5 sets of 10, good form during the first sets but a slow break drop as fatigue kicks in. Don't know what my 1 rep max is, don't train for strength.


Is this seated BB shoulder press or standing?

I am assuming this isnt down to the chest then to lockout.


----------



## theBEAST2002

biggestdog2007 said:


> Is this seated BB shoulder press or standing?
> 
> I am assuming this isnt down to the chest then to lockout.


Standing to about neck level. As fatigue kicks in then it becomes a push press and I control the negative.


----------



## EpicSquats

theBEAST2002 said:


> Standing to about neck level. As fatigue kicks in then it becomes a push press and I control the negative.


Any chance of a vid mate? Would be impressive to see someone pressing 145kg for reps. Would make a great advert for attracting more clients. Cheers.


----------



## sneeky_dave

EpicSquats said:


> Any chance of a vid mate? Would be impressive to see someone pressing 145kg for reps. Would make a great advert for attracting more clients. Cheers.


Would also be interested to see a video


----------



## Kristina

sneeky_dave said:


> Would also be interested to see a video


Me 3!


----------



## graham58

SOUTHMAN said:


> how much can you get above your head? standing oh press? 1RM or reps what ever you know


on smiths 100kg x 10 seated


----------



## armor king

EpicSquats said:


> Any chance of a vid mate? Would be impressive to see someone pressing 145kg for reps. Would make a great advert for attracting more clients. Cheers.


Pppft 145 is my warm up


----------



## EpicSquats

armor king said:


> Pppft 145 is my warm up


Yeah, but it doesn't count when you do it, because you're the hardest.


----------

